# WTB: Plow for my Dodge 2500



## salt treated (Jan 12, 2018)

Looking to buy a plow for my 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## salt treated (Jan 12, 2018)

btw I’m located in Virginia. I’m willing to buy and pay shipping for the right buy. Thank you


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the nut house, now what are you plowing, and what are your closest dealers?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I am partial to V blades...if you are interested I had a 03 2500 and put a Meyers V on it...I would have put Western however at the time they suggested going lighter so Meyers won out.

It served me well...I have a complete package...mount, harness, controller, blade. How about $ 3200.00 ?

I am however a bit of a drive but can meet part way.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Fisher 8.5 xblade 3 weeks old
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-xblade-8-5.172815/
I am actually heading to balitmore friday jan 19th and i can surely bring it on a trailer as i head that way.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

salt treated said:


> Looking to buy a plow for my 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 any suggestions? Thanks in advance


Commercial or just private use?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

iceyman said:


> Commercial or just private use?


Good point
If going residential I do have another a fisher 8.5 V however it might be a bit....and then I happen to have a snoway straight blade sitting around.

Your choice...BTD's blade looks very sweet if you want a straight blade.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

On a Call said:


> Good point
> If going residential I do have another a fisher 8.5 V however it might be a bit....and then I happen to have a snoway straight blade sitting around.
> 
> Your choice...BTD's blade looks very sweet if you want a straight blade.


His blade is nice but its highly possible he doesnt want to spend 5k on a plow.. well have to see what the ops needs are


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

iceyman said:


> His blade is nice but its highly possible he doesnt want to spend 5k on a plow.. well have to see what the ops needs are


10 4


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a western ultramount truck side mount for your truck. I also have the wiring for it truck side and _possibly_ a controller. If you can find a blade, i'll give you a great price on everything truck side, 200$ for the truck side mount and wiring.


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a western ultramout 3plug 7'6" straight blade im selling. Good condition, new coat of paint and new cutting edge.


----------

